# Continued education



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Classes for Women at
THE ADULT LEARNING CENTER

REGISTRATION MUST BE COMPLETED
By July 29, 2012

NOTE: DUE TO THE COMPLEXITY AND DIFFICULTY LEVEL
OF THEIR CONTENTS, CLASS SIZES WILL BE LIMITED TO 8 PARTICIPANTS MAXIMUM .

Class 1
Up in Winter, Down in Summer - How to Adjust a Thermostat
Step by Step, with Slide Presentation.
Meets 4 weeks, Monday and Wednesday for 2 hrs beginning at 7:00 PM..

Class 2
Which Takes More Energy - Putting the Toilet Seat Down, or Bitching About It for 3 Hours?
Round Table Discussion.
Meets 2 weeks, Saturday 12:00 for 2 hours.

Class 3
Is It Possible To Drive Past a Wal-Mart Without Stopping?--Group Debate.
Meets 4 weeks, Saturday 10:00 PM for 2 hours.

Class 4
Fundamental Differences Between a Purse and a Suitcase-- Pictures and Explanatory Graphics.
Meets Saturdays at 2:00 PM for 3 weeks.

Class 5
Curling Irons--Can They Levitate and Fly Into The Bathroom Cabinet?
Examples on Video.
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning
At 7:00 PM

Class 6
How to Ask Questions During Commercials and Be Quiet During the Program
Help Line Support and Support Groups.
Meets 4 Weeks, Friday and Sunday 7:00 PM

Class 7
Can a Bath Be Taken Without 14 Different Kinds of Soaps and Shampoos?
Open Forum ..
Monday at 8:00 PM, 2 hours.

Class 8
Health Watch--They Make Medicine for PMS - USE IT!
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours.

Class 9
I Was Wrong and He Was Right!--Real Life Testimonials.
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM Location to be determined.

Class 10
How to Parallel Park In Less Than 20 Minutes Without an Insurance Claim.
Driving Simulations.
4 weeks, Saturday's noon, 2 hours.

Class 11

Learning to Live--How to Apply Brakes Without Throwing Passengers Through the Windshield.
Tuesdays at 7:00 PM, location to be determined

Class 12
How to Shop by Yourself.
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM.

_________________________


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Would love to sign my mom up for all these classes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cindy wants to know who wrote it and if they need help also!!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Don--







I can't ask---OH WHAT THE HEY







---Did Deb Sign up????????? Sharons next*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO Don !! Kat's on the waiting list.....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll sign my wife up , but I doubt she will show up. She already thinks she know everything!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Deb has no idea I posted that...nor will she LOL the only thing worse is telling a blond joke.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's good Don, my wife will not see this either. MY life is just the way I want it..lol and besides I live by the MWITW rule. My wife's name is Mary. MWITW is "Mary wants it that way"....the kids and grandkids have also adopted this rule. Mary thinks we're all a little crazy and finds the humor in this acronym.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I would sign my wife up...... But like shopping, I am afraid she would ask me to go with her! Nope she won't see this one either.


----------

